# Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell








*Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!​*
Ich möchte hier einen Riesendank an unseren User Stulle aussprechen.

 Er hat angefangen, Tipps, Tricks ums einfacher angeln für Einsteiger zusammen zu tragen und zu veröffentlichen:
Stulle Trickkiste

Ich hab ihn dann einfach gefragt, ob es in Ordnung wäre, wenn wir seine Idee "klauen" und daraus eine Sammelstation machen für ALLE, welche den Einsteigern und Junganglern ihre Tricks verraten wollen.

Da Stulle sofort zugestimmt hatte, eröffnen wir hiermit diesen Thread.

Sowohl die alten Postings mit Tipps, Tricks und Diskussionen von Stulle kommen hier rein. 

Ebenso kann ab sofort JEDER ANDERE auch liebend seine Tricks und Tipps hier im Junganglerforum einstellen

Einfach ein neues Thema eröffnen mit aussagekräftiger Überschrift (die Jungs müssens ja auch finden, geht einfacher mit neuen Themen, die wir hier dann gesammelt verlinken).

Mir PN schicken oder selber direkt hier verlinken, dann nehmen wir das auf.

Das Gleiche gilt, wenn ihr einen tollen Thread findet, den wir noch nicht mit aufgenommen haben - einfach Link schicken, dann machen wir das gerne!

Die sammeln wir dann untenstehend und aktualisieren die Liste immer weiter.

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Die gesammelten Tipps und Tricks der Anglerboard-User für Einsteiger*​
Stulle Trickkiste: geflochtene Schnur mit Unterfütterung aufspulen

Stulle's Trickkiste: Dropbox für Angler

Stulle's Trickkiste: Schrotblei festklemmen

Stulle's Trickkiste: Plätchenhaken gebunden und nun?

Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.

 Stulle Trickkiste: Pose zum Grundangeln richtig ausloten.

 Stulle's Trickkiste: Mundschnüre aufbewahren

Standard Stulle Trickkiste: Vorfächer aufbewahren.

Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler


wird fortgesetzt...


----------



## Stulle (28. Juli 2017)

*(Stulle Trickkiste: geflochtene Schnur mit Unterfütterung aufspulen)*

Ich möchte mal ein Paar meiner Tip's und Tricks teilen die ich in den letzen Jahrzehnten von meinen Vater, anderen erfahrenen Anglern gelernt oder durch ausprobieren gefunden habe. 

Also als erstes, Geflochtene und Füllschnur aufspulen.

Ich weiß das war die letzte Zeit schon öfter online |kopfkrat aber ich hab die Fotos schon vorher gemacht. #t

Es beginnt damit das man ich eine Spule mit Schnur gekauft hat die dann aber selbst auf die Rolle bekommen muss. Man sollte ca. das Doppelte der max. Wurfweite kaufen damit bei nem Abriss nicht gleich die übrige länge zu kurz ist.

Benötigt werden 2 Leeren Spulen, Ein Rutenteil, 1 Gewindestange und ein Akkuschrauber.

1. Die Rolle auf einen Rutenteil mit mindestens einem Ring Spannen.






2. Die Geflochtene per Schlaufenknoten auf der Rolle Fixieren und unter Spannung aufspulen. (ein Feuchter Lappen hilft hier)






3. Die Füllschnur anknoten und auch wieder unter Spannung aufspulen bis die Rolle voll ist. 






Jetzt ist aber alles falsch herum? |kopfkrat

Hier kommen die Leeren Spulen zum Einsatz.

4. Die gesamte schnur wieder runter von der Rolle






5. Jetzt kommt der Trick, Umspulen!






6. Jetzt ist die Füllschnur oben und kann als erstes auf die Rolle gewickelt werden.






Hab ich schon Gesagt das es wichtig ist die schnur auf Spannung zu halten ?

Fertig!






Und alles durch die Rolle gespult nicht von einer Maschine!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

Schön bebildert, so verstehen es auch Leute die es nicht schaffen einem längeren Text zu folgen!
Für viele scheint es nämlich ein echtes Rätsel zu sein, wie man Hauptschnur und Füllschnur auf die Rolle bekommt?
Du hättest vielleicht noch erwähnen können, wie die beiden Schnüre verbunden werden!

Hier, verbesserter Albright Knoten, sogar in bewegten Bildern:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdhioq9u98Y

Jürgen

P.S.:
Wo hast du eigentlich meine Rolle her?


----------



## Stulle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön bebildert, so verstehen es auch Leute die es nicht schaffen einem längeren Text zu folgen!
> Für viele scheint es nämlich ein echtes Rätsel zu sein, wie man Hauptschnur und Füllschnur auf die Rolle bekommt?
> Du hättest vielleicht noch erwähnen können, wie die beiden Schnüre verbunden werden!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Foto nicht versaut hätte [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

gaaaaaaaaaanz klasse - großes Kino, DANKE für Deine Mühe und das einstellen!
Super


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Stulle schrieb:


> ... Man sollte ca. das Doppelte der max. Wurfweite kaufen damit bei nem Abriss nicht gleich die übrige länge zu kurz ist. ...



Hast du sehr gut gemacht.#6

Und die doppelte Länge der Wurfweite, dient bei mir auch dazu, die Schnur zu wenden, wenn sie mal verschlissen ist.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



zokker schrieb:


> Hast du sehr gut gemacht.#6
> 
> Und die doppelte Länge der Wurfweite, dient bei mir auch dazu, die Schnur zu wenden, wenn sie mal verschlissen ist.



Also ich mache das schon immer so, aber an das wenden von der Schnur hab ich ja noch garnicht gedacht.Werde ich morgen gleich mal machen #h


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

SAUBER, Jungs!


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

Gab es in ähnlicher Form hier schon mal, da wurde mit ganz normalen Haushaltartikel bzw. Haushaltgeräte gearbeitet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945&highlight=k%FCchenrolle


----------



## Stulle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

Noch schnell einen für die "Jüngeren" 

Schon mal beim tackle Dealer gestanden und ne Unterhaltung geführt die etwa so ablief. 

Du: Ich hab mein Lieblings Blinker  abgerissen. Hast du denn da ?

Händler: Was den für einen? 

Du: Der hatte diese super Form und lief hammermäßig, der war so orange, aber anders als die hier. 

Händler:[emoji55] 

Du: Der war von dieser bekannten Firma, Mensch wie heißt die noch, neulich wuste ich das noch!

Händler: [emoji57] sag Bescheid wenn du dich erinnerst.

Legt euch bei Dropbox oder ähnlichem ein Ordner an und packt da Bilder mit Namen/Bezeichnungen/Artikelnummern rein.


----------



## Stulle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Gab es in ähnlicher Form hier schon mal, da wurde mit ganz normalen Haushaltartikel bzw. Haushaltgeräte gearbeitet:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945&highlight=k%FCchenrolle


Den kante ich gar nicht ist auch schon von 2009[emoji6]. Kann gut sein das ich manches wiederhole. Ich poste noch mehr.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Stulle schrieb:


> Den kante ich gar nicht ist auch schon von 2009[emoji6]. Kann gut sein das ich manches wiederhole. Ich poste noch mehr.



Ist ja kein Problem, gute Tipps kann man auch ruhig doppelt geben.#6


----------



## Stulle (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön bebildert, so verstehen es auch Leute die es nicht schaffen einem längeren Text zu folgen!
> Für viele scheint es nämlich ein echtes Rätsel zu sein, wie man Hauptschnur und Füllschnur auf die Rolle bekommt?
> Du hättest vielleicht noch erwähnen können, wie die beiden Schnüre verbunden werden!
> 
> ...


Die hatte ich mir geholt um 2015/16 vom kleinen Boot auf dorsche zu angeln [emoji58] [emoji19]  reden wir nicht darüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich poste noch mehr.


Finde ich gut.
Wenn Du für jeden Tipp/Trick ein eigenes Thema aufmachst mit Beschreibung im Titel (Stulle Trickkiste: geflochtene Schnur mit Unterfütterung aufspulen) wirds einfacher gefunden bei Google. 

Die kann man man dann in einem oben festgetackerten Thread "Stulles Trickkiste für Jungangler" alles zusätzlich sammeln und verlinken.

Da kann dann jeder in so einem Thread zu Einzelpunkten dann seine Erfahrungen damit einbringen, so dass sich die Jungangler jeden Alters dann ein runderes  Bild machen können.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*

Hast du sehr gut gemacht. Und was für eine feine Werkstatt?


----------



## Stulle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du sehr gut gemacht. Und was für eine feine Werkstatt?


Vadderns Schuppen. Da basteln wir immer wenn's ums Angeln geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!*

Ich will Stulle hier einfach nochmal sowohl für seine tolle Idee wie auch seine Arbeit loben, die er sich hier für die Jungangler jeden Alters macht.
DANKE!!


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2017)

*AW: Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!*

Find ich voll super weil ich mich als Anfänger  (im dritten Jahr)  mit einigen Dingen unnötig schwer tue  Danke für die bisher eingestellten Tips!


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Find ich voll super weil ich mich als Anfänger  (im dritten Jahr)  mit einigen Dingen unnötig schwer tue  Danke für die bisher eingestellten Tips!



Was könnte dir den Helfen, ich bin da mit 30 Jahren als angler vieleicht schon etwas betriebs blind


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Die Trickkiste für Jungangler - wie es einfacher geht!*

Neu:
 Stulle's Trickkiste: Mundschnüre aufbewahren


----------

